# Tire Question



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I HAVE A 2000 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 extended cab. I am in need of a new set of tires.

I drive 60 miles each day to work and back. And I also drive off road a little while deer hunting. I also drive of the beach many times during the year.

I had Michelin on it when I bought it. I out a set of Bridgestone all terrain after the Michelin's wore out. I then put a set of Liberator AT tires I got from Walmart. The Walmart tires got more mileage than the Bridgestones and almost as much as the Michelin's. And the Liberators costed $289.00.

I am kicking around the idea of a all weather tire this time due to driving on the hwy so much going to and from work. 

I priced a Cooper all weather tire for less than $300.00 total. I just didn't see paying a ton of money for them when I got just as much miles out of a cheaper tire and they rode fine.

Any suggestions?????

Mullet


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an 05 double cab Toyota Tacoma and had the dealer tires wear out soon as well. Thats when I looked in the Cooper Discoverer ATR. The tire has a 50K warrenty its great on the road and is just as good off road. Provided you aren't rock crawling or something like that. Its a great light off roading tire. I take it down in the sand at AI and have never had a problem. The tread is more aggresive in person then on their website. Not sure how much I payed per tire but with alignment and mounting and high speed balancing it was right uder $600. I think it was the best money I ever spent.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tires*

I am paying $ 289.00 total for 4 tires. It is the Cooper all weather tire. It also has 50K rating.

I think I will go ahead and buy them.
I have always bought Michelin or Bridgestone all terrain. I have had less and less mileage out of them all.

I once got 78,000 miles on a set of Bridgestone Dueler AT. I bought another set at got just under that. The set I put on my 2000 Tacoma extended cab got less than 45K. Wonder what the difference is?? The Michelin tires that came on my truck got 53K. And the cheap Walmart tires have over 45K now. 

I have never had and experience with Cooper tires. 

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am paying $ 289.00 total for 4 tires. It is the Cooper all weather tire. It also has 50K rating.
> 
> I think I will go ahead and buy them.
> I have always bought Michelin or Bridgestone all terrain. I have had less and less mileage out of them all.
> ...


Darin,

I had a Wal Mart person tell me that those cheap ones are made by Michelin. From what you are saying about the life of them it makes sense. I've had really good luck with regular tread (auto) tires on the beach.. Actually they are less likely to dig into the sand, but not as good in the mud and the like. 

Bill


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BFG AT/KO's...Wonderful all around tire, and the set I just replaced on the Fish Patrol had 80,000 miles on them. A guy I work with claims he got 103,000 out of a set of them... 

Decent on the road, decent off road. They do get a little squirrley in the rain, but it's not as bad as some claim. 

I'll definitely buy them again,....in about 78,000
more miles.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Decent on the road, decent off road. They do get a little squirrley in the rain, but it's not as bad as some claim.


You writing jingles for tire companies?


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bfg At/ko*

I'll second the BFG AT/KO. I'm on my first set on an '05 F-150 Supercrew. I was a little concerned of the aggressive tread at first but so far I've never had a problem on the sand. They ride much better than the stock tires that came with the truck, which were pretty much passenger car tires. Go figure.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Railroader said:


> BFG AT/KO's...Wonderful all around tire, and the set I just replaced on the Fish Patrol had 80,000 miles on them. A guy I work with claims he got 103,000 out of a set of them...
> 
> Decent on the road, decent off road. They do get a little squirrley in the rain, but it's not as bad as some claim.
> 
> ...


yep this is the truth 
i've had mine on my 93 jeep cherokee for 10k and the still look brand new
imho they are the onl;y tire i would put on a highway driven 4x4 i mean whats the point of having 4x4 if you have street tires (rhetorical ?)
they bite well inb the dirt and if you keep them cleaned out will handle decent mud also after airing down they are great on the beach
they are a blessing in the snow and do fairly well on wet roads (jeep w/ inline 6 has lots of torque and a light ass end)
i would highly recomend them


----------

